# Changer le disque dur d'un ibook G4 ? Possible ?



## kimaswan (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai un G4 de 2004 avec 30go de dd.
J'aimerais changer le dd pour passer à plus (si possible 80). Mais avant d'acheter, est-il possible de changer le dd soi-même ?
Si oui, n'importe quel disque dur ide peut-il convenir ?

Pourrais-je réinstaller Mac OS X sur le dd neuf ?

Merci


----------



## Zeusviper (29 Août 2006)

Tu peux changer toi meme le disque dur si tu t'en sens le courage, la manip n'est pas forcément évidente et il vaux mieux éviter les 2mains gauches!  aussi si ta machine est sous garantie mieux vaut passer par le sav car elle sauterait.

ce qu'il faut c'est avoir les bons outils, prendre son temps et être méticuleux! (pas comme moi qui fait tomber les vis dans l'imprimante...)
le détail du démontage : http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19.html

n'importe quel disque ne convient pas non, de mémoire les plus de 7500tours déconnent à tt va (en meme tps au revoir l'autonomie avec un tel disque!) et bien sur il faut un disque de meme format! 
essaie de voir aussi que le disque ne chauffe pas trop tant qu'a faire!

aucun pb pour la réinstall du système, une fois le disque installé, tu démarre sur ton dvd système et hop c parti!


----------

